# Err 1 on 100mm f/2.8



## keithfullermusic (Aug 22, 2013)

So today, out of nowhere, my Canon 100mm macro started giving me an "Err 1" message. I cleaned the contacts and it doesn't work. I tried other lenses on my 5d3 and they all worked, then I tried the 100mm on my 50D and it started to work, but as soon as i take the picture i get the error. I'm assuming that this is something that I will have to send it to get fixed. 

I know this won't be productive, but i have to take some time to vent. This lens is LESS THAN 3 YEARS OLD!!! it cost me about $550 new, and now i have to fork over another $153+ to get this thing fixed? it's not like i dropped it, got it wet, banged it into the wall, or melted it - it just stopped working. i checked online and apparently its some cable in the lens that burns out? if this is the case, how can canon seriously expect users to pay this amount on something that is so new and out of their control? way to stick by your products canon...

anyway, its now my birthday - thanks canon.


----------



## vecihi (Aug 29, 2013)

150 repair cost for 550 dolar lens is not acceptable. 
Is it possible to find another repair company? I' m living in Turkey and i know some experts who can fix this thinks.
Sometimes they' re using cables from other broken lenses or different electronic devices.
If you have some technical abilities also you can check the cables yourself. 
If it is a problem just at the contact point, maybe you can solder it yourself also

Regards
Burak


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 29, 2013)

I've had several of the 100mm macro lenses, never a issue, even on old ones. There is no cable that burns out.

However, it sometimes happens that the flex print breaks. The flex print is like the cable in a printer that goes to the head and flexes each time the head goes back and forth. The one in a lens has a sharper bend radius and might have a shorter life, but three years is not typical.

Photo equipment, like anything is subject to failure, its complex, and mechanical. Getting a more expensive lens won't change the fact that failures happen on a bathtub curve, some happen sooner, some later, but there are always some failures happening.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Aug 29, 2013)

Happy birthday ^^ But yeah, like said above you can try looking for an alternative to Canon's repair department. You might even find someone who fixes lenses on Craigslist or get a recommendation from a local shop.


----------

